# Ultraflex was bought out !!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lets see how they Fu%k this up !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Lets see how they Fu%k this up !


One way or another !:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I think Certainteed has owned it for some time now Moore. We use nothing but levelline but it is still good quality.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Back to paper and a chalkline go old-school 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

yes Certainteeed is a bad word around here now. Crybabies went and cried to our government about USA drywall crossing the boarder cheaper than theirs and now there are tariffs of up to 200 percent on drywall coming from the states. Pieces of garbage company I hope they go broke


----------



## upnorth906 (Nov 15, 2016)

No Coat material has gone downhill since CertainTeed bought them out. No difference between their flex tape and the no coat stuff now. I have switched to Trim Tex mudset beads, but still use no coat ultra flex for off angles because I don't know of any better options.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

upnorth906 said:


> I have switched to Trim Tex mudset beads, but still use no coat ultra flex for off angles because I don't know of any better options.


check this

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/overview/corner-beads/standard-corner-beads/


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe the time has come to consider becoming familiar with the mindset, means, methods, measurements and motivations of the prefab profile prophet of profits?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe its time to switch ! 

https://youtu.be/X0FkKic7yUQ

Anyone tried this ?


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*other options*



upnorth906 said:


> No Coat material has gone downhill since CertainTeed bought them out. No difference between their flex tape and the no coat stuff now. I have switched to Trim Tex mudset beads, but still use no coat ultra flex for off angles because I don't know of any better options.


try the big roll by straight flex!! it works very well!! I ordered thru home depot and it's very cheap!!


----------



## ADBInteriorSolutions (Apr 4, 2017)

upnorth906 said:


> No Coat material has gone downhill since CertainTeed bought them out. No difference between their flex tape and the no coat stuff now. I have switched to Trim Tex mudset beads, but still use no coat ultra flex for off angles because I don't know of any better options.


Trim Tex now has their own version of No Coat. Big roll, all vinyl. Would like to see how much that costs.


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Maybe its time to switch !
> 
> https://youtu.be/X0FkKic7yUQ
> 
> Anyone tried this ?


It's not paper faced . Looks like a wide roll of fail flex to me !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I Don't mean to piss on TT's product ,,but I've repaired miles of Straight Flex . And this just looks like a wider version .

If It ain't paper faced ! I ain't using It ! 

[Grumpy old man rant over!]


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I Don't mean to piss on TT's product ,,but I've repaired miles of Straight Flex . And this just looks like a wider version .
> 
> If It ain't paper faced ! I ain't using It !
> 
> [Grumpy old man rant over!]


I thought the same thing Rick, until I realised that it has mud legs on the back the same as their other mud set beads.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I tend to agree with Rick on this one. I got a sample piece and I wonder if the edge would need to be taped? I do like all the mud hooks on back. I'm sure it will bond well,
I'm just not sure about edge cracking.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> I tend to agree with Rick on this one. I got a sample piece and I wonder if the edge would need to be taped? I do like all the mud hooks on back. I'm sure it will bond well,
> I'm just not sure about edge cracking.


My Thoughts exactly !


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm Testing it now .. so far so good, the grooves at the back helps holding it like tiles on walls .. but cannot judge that fast .. 

I'll keep updating you with pics and vids.. 

Trim-tex Angle master :

https://youtu.be/VHJ9HpcamRA


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

LoL anyone knows what the heck is this ?! 

Hi BOBTHEFIXER,

As you may know, our Community Guidelines describe which content we allow – and don’t allow – on YouTube. Your video "New TRIM-TEX Angle Master" was flagged for review. Upon review, we’ve determined that it violates our guidelines. We’ve removed it from YouTube and assigned a Community Guidelines strike, or temporary penalty, to your account.

Update: looks like it was fixed by youtube..


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I used some cerenteed no coat today along side some old no coat
I think the paper feels better and seems to stick better 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

